# Trip to Lexington Barbecue #1, Lexington, NC



## Finney (Feb 14, 2006)

I went to Lexington #1 Friday night.  Had to wait in line 10 - 20 min for a table.  Every time I've been looking at my BBQ USA book I kept thinking... it been more than 20 yrs since I've been there, I should go.


Cooked direct over hickory embers.  Smells great as you are walking through the parking lot.  It had light smoke flavor as is typical of BBQ cooked over embers.  Good, but sublime flavor.  Really good slaw. (I've told you guys before that the slaw is what makes Lexington BBQ)  The sauce served at Lexington #1 is different than at any other Lexington area joint (except Lexington Style Trimmings (my favorite)), it is a dark brown/black sauce heavily influenced by vinegar and black pepper.  Great juxtaposition with the (sweet) slaw.

Hush puppies were basic (but good) tasting like little pieces of fried corn bread.  No sweetness, no onions.

If you haven't been to Lexington, NC for BBQ, you should go.  This is what people are refering to when they say Western NC BBQ.  Though I disagree to an extent.  This is Lexington style BBQ.  You go further west in NC and the sauce is a heavier catsup based sauce.

Lexington #1 was a good experience and was very good, but Lexington Style Trimmings is still my favorite "Q" joint.


----------



## Finney (Feb 14, 2006)

Forgot to add that I had them give me some 'skins' with my order.  It's the crispy skins from the shoulders.  Take those and mix them into your BBQ.... that's goooooood.  Also good on there own.

I'm sure some people wouldn't like them...  oh well.


----------



## Larry D. (Feb 14, 2006)

I was there for a late lunch on Friday - about 2:30 pm if I remember correctly. No lines at that time of day...  I didn't miss you by too much.

I ate at The Bbq Center on Tuesday, also.  (My wife didn't make any comments about there being two Cheerwine cups in my car at the same time. Apparently she didn't notice.) They, and Lexington BBQ, are two of my favorite places in Lexington.  Lexington Style Trimmings is right up there, too.


----------



## Finney (Feb 14, 2006)

wdroller said:
			
		

> Finney, I was there about a year and a half ago and talked at length with a fellow who was running the place.  My wife and I were traveling through and sat at the counter on the right as you go in and had lunch. .  He told us that the hushpuppies did have a touch of onion and gave us the impression that it was one of the things that set his apart--the amount, not the fact that he used them.  *He puts a touch of his Q sauce in the slaw and it gives it a touch of red.*   Make mine the same way now.
> 
> You gotta get over to Ayden if you like skin in your pork.  He's a "whole hog" guy and all the pork has skin chopped in with the meat.
> 
> *Iced tea at Lex #1 best I ever had*. Drank so much I musta stopped 4-5 times on my way back to Maryland.


He puts the 'dip' (mop sauce to you guys out of Lexington) in the slaw, not the 'table sauce'.
Not being from around here you couldn't be expected to know... But...
Cheerwine is the official soft drink of BBQ.


----------



## Finney (Feb 14, 2006)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> I was there for a late lunch on Friday - about 2:30 pm if I remember correctly. No lines at that time of day...  I didn't miss you by too much.
> 
> I ate at The Bbq Center on Tuesday, also.  (My wife didn't make any comments about there being two Cheerwine cups in my car at the same time. Apparently she didn't notice.) They, and Lexington BBQ, are two of my favorite places in Lexington.  Lexington Style Trimmings is right up there, too.



The BBQ Center is my next trip.

Lexington Style Trimmings is my favorite.  The BBQ is great, and it's cheap.  The have the best hush puppies anywhere.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 14, 2006)

I like Aunt Bea's BBQ in Mt Airy! #-o


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Feb 14, 2006)

You ate Aunt Bea???  What did Andy have to say or did Rempe have him in the other cell?


----------

